# Tosti arepa no calienta



## rondonjj (Nov 30, 2014)

Una consulta a la comunidad, se requiere un diagrama eléctrico de un tosti arepa, tengo uno marca premier que no calienta, el fusible térmico tiene continuidad, le hice un puente al reloj y continua sin calentar, agradezco comentarios ...


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 30, 2014)

¿La resistencia tiene continuidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2014)

Tienen dos resistencias , una arriba y otra abajo . . . a medirlas.

Y medir los cables que pasan por "la bisagra"


----------

